# Easy Country Songs For Guitar



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi y'all! I've just started learning to play the guitar. I am working on C, G, and D chords (and struggling), but I have the strings down.

So, I HATE the new age music. I like country stuff (not too old, not too new. Normally between 1960-2010) and some classic rock.

So are there any classic rock or country songs I can play that only need the strings?

And to answer some questions you may have...

No, I am not wanting to write my own right now.

No, I haven't found anything online. The internet has been no help whatsoever.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Do you have any favorite singers or rock bands?


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Ever heard of ‘smoke on the water’?
It’s one of the easier rock tunes and it sounds cool. There are many ways to play it on YouTube.
There is also ‘back in black’ which is one of my favorites (not the singing part), it’s just a little harder.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

There’s ‘the middle’ by jimmy eat world, also one of my favorites, but it’s fast so maybe it’s not the best choice. The intro doesn’t use chords but it’s easy, it’s the speed that’s the hard part.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Have you heard of Ultimate guitar.com? They have LOADS of guitar tabs. Pretty much any song you can think of, they have. You can filter by key, and genre (if you don't know, you'd want songs in G and sometimes C for those chords you can play). https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/explore

Do you like Johnny Cash? Lots of his songs use only G and C. Ring of Fire would be a good one.

How long have you been playing? I love guitar and if you have any questions I would be happy to see if I can answer them. (thumbup)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How's it been going with the guitar playing @MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 ? Have you found some songs to play yet?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

MissMiniNubian said:


> Do you have any favorite singers or rock bands?


Not necessarily. I guess I like Billy Currington (specifically his song Like My Dog where he basically gives countless reasons why his wife needs to be more "Like My Dog") and AC/DC. Travis Tritt isn't bad, I also like Kenny Chesney. My mom went to a Kenny concert when she was pregnant with me, so in a way I've been to a Kenny Chesney concert.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

MissMiniNubian said:


> Ever heard of ‘smoke on the water’?
> It’s one of the easier rock tunes and it sounds cool. There are many ways to play it on YouTube.
> There is also ‘back in black’ which is one of my favorites (not the singing part), it’s just a little harder.


We are learning that one. It is easy! Just doesn't sound too good on a Parlor Guitar.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Have you heard of Ultimate guitar.com? They have LOADS of guitar tabs. Pretty much any song you can think of, they have. You can filter by key, and genre (if you don't know, you'd want songs in G and sometimes C for those chords you can play). Explore tabs @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> Do you like Johnny Cash? Lots of his songs use only G and C. Ring of Fire would be a good one.
> 
> How long have you been playing? I love guitar and if you have any questions I would be happy to see if I can answer them. (thumbup)


I love that website, although I use it less than I'd like to.

I absolutely LOVE Ring Of Fire.

I've been playing for a couple months...? Ish?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

I think I've almost got the Futurama theme song down! Me and my family like shows like that. I'm also learning Like My Dog by Billy Currington and Beer For My Horses by Toby Keith and Willie Nelson


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

MissMiniNubian said:


> Ever heard of ‘smoke on the water’?
> It’s one of the easier rock tunes and it sounds cool. There are many ways to play it on YouTube.
> There is also ‘back in black’ which is one of my favorites (not the singing part), it’s just a little harder.


Our guitar teacher, Nick, had to leave until later this year (he's a firefighter and they need to prepare for the (surprisingly dry) Montana summers that make the state burn like Hell's campgrounds), but he taught us Back In Black before he left. Easy!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's great! My younger sister is getting an electric guitar for her birthday. I'm so excited for her!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> That's great! My younger sister is getting an electric guitar for her birthday. I'm so excited for her!


Do you know who made it?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Do you know who made it?


We haven't purchased it yet. We'll be going to a local music store around her birthday so she can pick one out.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> We haven't purchased it yet. We'll be going to a local music store around her birthday so she can pick one out.


So exciting!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

I think I have the Futurama intro down. I'll post a video of me doing it later


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My sister got her new electric guitar yesterday. It's so awesome. It's a Jazzmaster by Squire/Fender. She's learning the intro to Thunderstruck first. We are having a blast with it.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Just found this old discussion. Does anybody know another good website for guitar tabs? Ultimate Guitar's songs rarely have strumming patterns. Or does anybody know how to find out a good strumming pattern for a song?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Just found this old discussion. Does anybody know another good website for guitar tabs? Ultimate Guitar's songs rarely have strumming patterns. Or does anybody know how to find out a good strumming pattern for a song?


I've always been instinctively good with strumming, so I can't say I know of any websites, but you can find tutorials on YouTube from pretty much any song you can think of now a days, so I general go there if I need help learning a song.


----------

